# headed east



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

went east friday night, set up camp roughly around 1130 and promptly got to bed. woke up bright eyed and bushy tailed and decided to dfo some fishing. the GF and i kicked across the lake and started fishing. her rod went over board and the lake ate that, and a little later the lake then ate my net!! 

pretty much had the place to myself all weekend. one boat came out and left an hour earlier, then three guys came out in the evening and stayed near the inlet.

since we got the bad stuff out tof the way... the first day i was there since i mainkly fished by myself and she relaxed at the trailer i caught 40 fish, right on the nose... lost 7 more. are there Kamloops/Triploids stocked in any basin lakes that any one knows of? the reason i ask is because these fish fought so **** hard, that my hand would throb after catching 2 or 3 and i would have to take a break. this lake was absolutely on freaking fire. i was chornimid fishing, stripping streamers, throwing gigantic foamys, it dident matter. the fish liked the streamer more then anything else, and when i would nail one chornimid fishing they would do their acrobatict thing. i had a few doubles. big fish went 23 i think? the GF had one on today that would have been the biggest torut of her life. the second she set the hook she hollered over that she dident thing she hooked it to well and sure enough as soon as the net got close to it, it threw the hook. she was tossing spinners hence the post here in the FF section and the general section. pics below, enjoy!

edit largest went 23 according to the apron, dont know where i came up with 26


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

rest of the pics


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

good job on those fish dude sure looked like fun.

Your boat is awesome what is that?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

scadden, outlaw renegade

www.northforkoutdoors.com


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice fat healthy 'Bows...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time with those aggressive acrobats. Sorry to hear about your gear getting swallowed up though.

Are the weeds really bad around the shoreline now?


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Awesome trip. I am jealous. Makes it tough to get off the water when you have days like that.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome trip! I love the new Scadden. "Throbing hand because the fish were fighting so hard". That right there is a good problem to have!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A fine report kochanut...Just dandy !!

New numbers on a new boat and no motor to-day? Good look'in set-up, nice color too !!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

no same numbers. they ran out of 7's so i had to use an L upside down. i took the motor off cause i really dident need it.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There they are... Nice fish!


----------



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking the name of the lake, those are some great looking fish and i only dream of cautching something that nice this year.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like **** or ****....

[exclamation:3n63fzyr][/exclamation:3n63fzyr]_- EDITED POST -
If someone doesn't identify a location in the original post, it's likely because he or she didn't want it publicly identified. Please take the original poster's wishes into consideration. Thanks!

Pete_


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like douchebaggery


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet potato pie right now guys! (Shut my mouth, lockaw, tightlips, notellum, nunya business, etc,, etc,)


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Dog-Dam Pond??? am I right???


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

Thoose are some nice fat rainbow! I would keep that location a secret right next to the recipe for mom's apple pie.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

280Remington said:


> Looks like **** or ****....
> 
> [exclamation:36zg9qsa][/exclamation:36zg9qsa]_- EDITED POST -
> If someone doesn't identify a location in the original post, it's likely because he or she didn't want it publicly identified. Please take the original poster's wishes into consideration. Thanks!
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> 280Remington said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like **** or ****....
> ...


Amen. Show some respect.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I grew up out there. I know exactly where you are...


I have reported on this place numerous times, and people just won't drive that far to fish it, so no worries 

No Kamloops or any of that crap. Just a lot of food for them to eat. Tie a 16" fish from there to a 22" Berry cutt, and the cutt dies.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've lived out "east" for the past 4 years now and this year I've seen significantly more pressure on this lake. I don't know if it was just the days I happened to go past or not but every time I have been past this year I've seen an increase of pressure over last years visits. That being said the pressure is still not terribly heavy because it is a ways out there. Those were very nice fish by-the-way.

Thanks Pete and all the others who respected the desire for nondisclosure of the place names. There are lots of treasures out there for those willing to do some work, make some friends, etc. I have found several places around here and elsewhere in the state to go catch decent fish like those pictured. I found them by researching new places and then fishing them. When I find one, the information is carefully guarded and perhaps shared with a very few trusted individuals.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe it is just me. But I am guessing that if someone posts a full report complete with at least 18 photos on the internet, they are more interested in patting themselves on the back than they are keeping the place a secret...

Moral of the story; if you REALLY want to keep a place a secret don't post a report about it and don't post a dozen and a half photos of it on the world wide web!!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

280Remington said:


> Maybe it is just me. But I am guessing that if someone posts a full report complete with at least 18 photos on the internet, they are more interested in patting themselves on the back than they are keeping the place a secret...
> 
> Moral of the story; if you REALLY want to keep a place a secret don't post a report about it and don't post a dozen and a half photos of it on the world wide web!!!!


Maybe it's just me. If the original poster dosent mention specific names, I figure it is safe to assume they dont want it mentioned. I personnaly would not blurt out names just to show how smart I think I may be... Again, maybe it's just me.

IMHO- If someone is curious as to the location, please ask in a PM.

Come join the discussion in the Confidential Section 280. Lot's of talk about it..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted. 

I would call that hot spotting. I would also call it sharing information on an outdoor forum. The line between the two is very thin and placed in different places by each and everyone of us. 

My advice: get over it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted.
> 
> I would call that hot spotting. I would also call it sharing information on an outdoor forum. The line between the two is very thin and placed in different places by each and everyone of us.
> 
> My advice: get over it.


Lol, if its in regards to that specific stretch, if somebody wants to drive 1000 miles, hike 15 miles in to catch average fish (same size and type of fish thats in the other 50 rivers in the area) More power to them. It was a awesome trip I agree, But its definately not something I want to do again this year (I still have blisters :lol: ) Fact is you can have the same success on the rivers that run right along side of the highway up there and lets face it, Yellowstone is no secret (Parks service said they had over 2 million visitors just in July) Just type in "fishing yellowstone" in google, and 25 pages of those exact locations come up for Forest service/outfitters/guides etc.

I just dont see how some people out there cant come to the realization that some lakes just cannot handle the type of pressure by being put on the internet. Yea , mabey it was bad to put it in a open forum with pictures of big fish, but the people that knew the location from the pictures, know about that lake. For some doucher to come on and say " oh looks like you were at ............" is just plain wrong. A post that says "headed east"..... East of where?? How many lakes are in the eastern part of the state?? Unless you have been to these lakes you most likely wouldnt know where it was. Do people want to see reports when they log onto one of these pages?? If so people need to come to a agreement on whats acceptable and whats not. Posting a location on someboys elses post that intentionally left out the name of the lake is not only completely disrespectful to the original poster, its complete douchery.

I agree there is really no way to know what lakes are "sensitive waters" and what waters are not (Hey i want a copy of that list if so :lol: ), but use common sense. If your catching big fish, on a small water, that lake is probrably that way for a reason, and 9 out of 10 times its because there is not much pressure. If you want to out a place like that (like kicking yourself in the nuts if you want to keep the lake that way) I guess thats your choice, But dont come on and play the "where is this " game when you know **** well if the person posting it wanted people to know where its at they would have named it in their post. :roll:


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Sooooo..... where exactly is this place?

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted.
> ...


No comment on this part of what I said: "...I would also call it sharing information on an outdoor forum."


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Of course. That was the whole


> Do people want to see reports when they log onto one of these pages?? If so people need to come to a agreement on whats acceptable and whats not. Posting a location on someboys elses post that intentionally left out the name of the lake is not only completely disrespectful to the original poster, its complete douchery.


 part. There was also a lake in that post where the name was left out intentionally if i remember.

Why would somebody want to post a report in a forum where there are people that are like that? I would definately be hesitant to do so. Then again why would anybody want to be part of a forum where that type of behavoir is acceptable????

Like was said many times.... Pete did the right thing!!!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted.
> 
> I would call that hot spotting. I would also call it sharing information on an outdoor forum. The line between the two is very thin and placed in different places by each and everyone of us.
> 
> My advice: get over it.


most action this forum has had in a while :O•-: now that we are discussing this. I would like to request some *detailed* Wind River information.. maybe there is a Wyoming guy who wouldn't mind sharing some intel here in the confidential section.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted.
> ...


 :lol: +10,000

Mabey we could make a sub-section for this information. I know I would be willing to pay top dollar for *GOOB* info on them 

Errr, Never mind. there is no such thing as a "sensitive area", lets just put it on the general fishing page :mrgreen:

If no go, Uinta's will work out just fine :O•-:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

280Remington said:


> Maybe it is just me. But I am guessing that if someone posts a full report complete with at least 18 photos on the internet, they are more interested in patting themselves on the back than they are keeping the place a secret...
> 
> Moral of the story; if you REALLY want to keep a place a secret don't post a report about it and don't post a dozen and a half photos of it on the world wide web!!!!


Believe it or not I agree with you 100%! If you do want to do a post then post fish pics only no background shots and keep it short. More detail & bigger fish = more curiosity. The real issue (thank goodness the moderators have changed their stance on this from 2 years ago) is if the original poster does mention the lake you shouldn't either! It is the individuals prerogative if they want to post a report with conditions techniques and driving directions or just brag by posting some good fish porn that is what this forum is for.

Goob- I know the park, maybe not to the extent you do but I have put my time in to find some good fisheries in the park. If you go to any fly shop in the Yellowstone area they will point you to that section of the park. Like Stevo said there are tons of articles about the two creeks we reported on and like any other fishery the better fishing came for us the further we hiked. The lake we fished was not mentioned by name and there are several other waters that require a hike some very substantial that hold large fish that are not appropriate in my opinion to report on in an open forum better by PM. The drive is over 8 1/2 hours long and the hike is 15 miles round trip and the best fish of the river was 19" so if someone would rather do that for the adventure and catching a wild fish we gave them a hand. My guess is that 99.5% of this forum will drive to strawberry and catch a slot cut of that size with a lot less effort and skill.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is 280 is talking about the Yellowstone post. Specific names were mentioned, distances from caught fish to the parking lot on the river were given, and photos with horizons in the background were posted.
> ...


:lol: Yer a funny guy.

uh...I am old, in my "golden" years, if I may. :O•-:

And have a bad memory.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> .................................................
> 
> Goob- I know the park, maybe not to the extent you do but I have put my time in to find some good fisheries in the park. If you go to any fly shop in the Yellowstone area they will point you to that section of the park. Like Stevo said there are tons of articles about the two creeks we reported on and like any other fishery the better fishing came for us the further we hiked. The lake we fished was not mentioned by name and there are several other waters that require a hike some very substantial that hold large fish that are not appropriate in my opinion to report on in an open forum better by PM. The drive is over 8 1/2 hours long and the hike is 15 miles round trip and the best fish of the river was 19" so if someone would rather do that for the adventure and catching a wild fish we gave them a hand. My guess is that 99.5% of this forum will drive to strawberry and catch a slot cut of that size with a lot less effort and skill.


Same analogy as the others. I understand the difference between you fellas "personal fishing holes" and Slough Creek. And I'm using the Yellowstone post as an analogy too. Where do you draw the line? State borders? 8 1/2 hour drive? 15 miles? 15 miles ain't much to me and it's not 8 1/2 miles for me up to the park. Doesn't matter; where do you draw the line?

Web sites like this are killing the fishing over here, my backyard. Then on the other hand I think sharing info, outdoor experiences, is important, important to guys like me with big egos that like to post pics and important to you punks so you can get out and have some good times, see some new country.

Most importantly, most all the people here just post up and don't think they are hot spotting, don't mean any harm. We all do it, or support those that do it by posting an "atta boy" reply.

Well it's a good discussion and improvements to the Fishing Forum will result.

15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


Tim you know I like messin' with ya.. :lol: I think you have a case of "Selective" amnesia ..how has that one lake we went to that one time to fish Graying been fishing?  I have a score to settle with that place


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

> 15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing.


Your not a normal man....... From what ive seen your 1/2 mountain goat 1/2 pack mule...... That exclusively drinks from the Fountain of Youth :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I'm really busy, but I can find time to pee and moan. 

I apologize for hijacking this thread but lets talk Golden Trout in Wyoming. There's only 60-some lakes in the Winds with goldens. The names of the lakes are available, not exactly published out in the open, but available by calling the WY Game and Fish. I have posted that before on this forum. 

The guides are hitting them really hard now and everyone is caught up in taking a pic of every Golden they catch with the horizon in the background. Many, even old farts like me, can pick out the lake from the background, no names are needed. 2 years ago a guy that thought he was trying to do a good thing posted some really nice Goldens going out of his way to be discreet about where he caught them, even what mountain range or state he was in. Good grief, the following year there were droves of people up there. 

In closing, let me add that I can get to Slough Creek in Yellowstone quicker than I can get to a Golden Trout Lake in the Winds or the Bighorns and I consider both of them being in my back yard.

I'm done, bak2wurk.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

STEVO said:


> > 15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing.
> 
> 
> Your not a normal man....... From what ive seen your 1/2 mountain goat 1/2 pack mule...... That exclusively drinks from the Fountain of Youth :lol:


It's gotta be that trophy cabbage...good vittles keeps the goob a goin'!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > ..............................
> ...


Not worth a pile a poop!

That's a heart-breaker for me, maybe resultant from outdoor forums and magazines. I don't know. I shared the place, as bad as it is now, and I can' thank you fellas enough for your discretion.

Yeah, yeah, my memory kinda comes and goes.....and some things I'm trying to forget; like the best grayling lake in the lower 48 full of crawfish.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

sawsman said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > > 15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing.
> ...


I think its all the cats he's been eating...... Yes CATS -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> > 15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing.
> 
> 
> Your not a normal man....... From what ive seen your 1/2 mountain goat 1/2 pack mule...... That exclusively drinks from the Fountain of Youth :lol:


Ah....I don't know who told ya that. I am winding down, expotentially. My tired heart and lungs are starting to hold me back. It's so bad I'm thinking of quitting ptarmigan hunting in 10 or 12 years.

It's as mental as physical STEVO; when I was your age I could go for 3 or 4 days on 2 packs of smokes, a ziplock bag of instant coffee, and a stick of salami. :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > > 15 miles? geeze, I pick up 15 miles of litter, have lunch, and then go fishing.
> ...


OK...boots are on...shiz getting too high. You may have existed on that prior...but the 2lb block of cheese and 5lb salami and crackers, fruit and whatever else you had in that 60lb pack......up 5K vertical....sure as hell didn't keep you from the top this year Ptarmigan hunting.

I can only hope to be doing that kind of stuff...when I'm in my 50's! 60's...yeah right....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh oh, I got busted. he, he, he, he



Ah.....I only covered half the ground this year as last year.


As good a shape as yer in, you'll be doin it for a long time. Sorry I slowed you down. Sitting on a rock at 12,200' and telling a good story is important to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, how many guys on this forum eat Black Bear salami while ptarmigan hunting?

Hold up yer hands. o-||


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, how many guys on this forum eat Black Bear salami while ptarmigan hunting?
> 
> Hold up yer hands. o-||


Does black licorice count? and, uh.. grouse?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, how many guys on this forum eat Black Bear salami while ptarmigan hunting?
> ...


 -_O- -_O-

We're all gonna get banned for hijackin' this thread.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm sure locking this thread would be good for some. :lol:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, how many guys on this forum eat Black Bear salami while ptarmigan hunting?
> 
> Hold up yer hands. o-||


 -()/- :EAT: -()/-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I swear, I'm gonna have to lock this down!!! 
:rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* :rotfl: *OOO* -/O_- -/O_- *-HELP!-* :V|: :V|: -_O- -()/- *\-\* *(u)* *OOO* -oooo- -BaHa!-


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, how many guys on this forum eat Black Bear salami while ptarmigan hunting?
> 
> Hold up yer hands. o-||


Love me some black bear salami!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Orvis1.2....with 40 post... -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- :O•-:


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone let me into the confidential area so I can vote RR the hell out of here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> Someone let me into the confidential area so I can vote RR the hell out of here.


Just curious, but can't you get banned for having more than one user name? Yeah... I know, its just a rule... but thats the only reason that poll is still in that forum in the first place. :? And yes... I've been told by numerous folks that this 1.2 is really a "second" for another user... one that moved east for school if I remember right. 8)

"May I have more than one account or user name?

No."

http://utahwildlife.net/rules.php


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's the midwest... get your facts straight. 8)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1.2 how has the bass fishing been out your way?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1.2 said:


> It's the midwest... get your facts straight. 8)


I must be geographically challenged... which way is that from Utah? 8) Yep, how are things Rapalahunter, Keala or whatever other name you decide to run under? Nebraska right... for dentistry school? Hope its treating you well...watch out for tornadoes and corn fed farmgirls.... or boys named Suh.


----------

